# Collegiate Diploma cc saddle/other cc's for TBs?



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the Collegiate Convertible Diploma. I have had it almost five years. It's my first and only english saddle (rode western before converting to english). I haven't had much experience riding in other english saddles, so I don't have TOO much to compare it to, but I have a friend that has done a lot of riding in other saddles as she has never had her own horse so she has ridden in school saddles and saddles that belonged to the owners of horses she exercised. She told me it's probably the second most comfortable saddle she's ever sat in, following a Stubben I believe. I don't have any complaints about it... except I wish I had ordered the shorter flap length, but that's my own doing. Definitely test ride a saddle if you can! A lot of online retailers are offering demo saddles now. I wish that had been as popular when I got my saddle! I chose the saddle because of the changeable gullets, it was right before Pessoa and other brands started coming out with their own versions. The other only option at the time was a Wintec, and I didn't want a synthetic saddle. 

The changeable gullet system is harder to change than they make it sound, but nevertheless it's a pretty small price to pay for like 5 different saddles in one. You probably won't be changing the gullet every day, so it's really not that much of a pain. I have changed the gullet in my saddle maybe two or three times since I've had mine. Just make sure you use some Loctite so you don't lose the screws, but don't use too much or you'll never be able to get them undone! If you have any specific questions about it, just let me know. =)


----------



## tyousey (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel your pain! Saddle fitting is not an easy chore! I have a TB that has a decent withers but is pretty round. We ended up in a Tekna jump saddle with a medium wide tree. This saddle caught my eye because tekna will actually take tracings and custom fit the tree to your horse. It's also wool flocked panels which makes them easier to work with. Moral if the story is it for horsie like a dream but is too small for me!!  soooo.... It's for sale!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

